# Deer meat?



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

Hunting season started and I’m just wondering if I kill a deer what can I give to my dog? I’d assume any of the actual meat is fine but I was wondering more about the organs and bones 

What organs can I save? heart, liver etc ok? Also what bones can I save that are safe to chew and won’t hurt his teeth?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Bud liked to run around with legs, hide and hoofs attached. Scared the pants off the neighborhood kids. One caution I will give is that it can cause wicked diarrhea, give in moderation.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

I'd make sure to check for worms. Might be safer just not doing organs and such since it is wild game. But I'll let somebody else answer that who might be more qualified to answer. We did meat scraps and the carcass, gave the dogs some pretty stinky poo but they did amazing on it. Would barely touch their kibble but really muscled up, very nice coats. Never gave organs though and only ever found worms in whitetail deer in one area.


----------



## 237harley (May 20, 2018)

I think I saw somewhere that you should freeze the meat and such for 3 months first to kill any bacteria before you feed it. I’m not really sure about the bones though


----------



## GSD234 (Jun 11, 2018)

If you feed your dog raw, you need to freeze it for at least 3 weeks to kill any parasites. If you feed cooked meat, I think you can feed everything including organs, but no cooked bones. Raw bones are ok to feed, but should be careful with weight bearing bones.


----------

